# Clown loach discoloration



## ToothlessCarnie (May 31, 2009)

Within the past few days iv'e notcied one of my clown loaches has a spotty discoloration on his nose. Almost looks like a camo pattern, it doesn't seem to be effecting it's otherwise playful mood. He had ich months previous, was wondering if it could be scarring due to that, or if it was a definitive symptom of something else. I dont see that paticular loach very regularly as he likes to hide (and do who knows what else) inbetween my logs for most of the day. Thanks in advance for anybody who could provide some information.

T.C.


----------



## nonyabiz (Aug 3, 2009)

It most likly scar tissue. I would just keep an eye on it. Make sure its not spreading, getting a fuzzy appearance, starting to peal or getting worse in any other mannor. If it does get worse then i would treat with meds depending on the signs at that time. Hope this helps a little.


----------

